
AngelList Growing, Will Add Reviews Of Angels/Founders - churp
http://blogs.forbes.com/tomiogeron/2011/06/20/angellist-takes-angel-investing-to-warp-speed/
======
axiom
Ultimately there's no substitute for human judgement to filter things. It's
just a question of who makes the call, and how "democratic" the process is.

    
    
       "Interestingly, about 95% of companies that apply to be featured on AngelLiist do not get intros. Only the top 5% are emailed out to angels for review. Ravikant and his team select companies only if they can show some growth, an angel or founder who is a known entity, or a known advisor or colleague who endorses the company."

------
suking
Nice - this is something thefunded is lacking.

